# Xorg and startx problem



## lounge (Jun 5, 2016)

I  installed FreeBSD yesterday and have the same problem with startx(1)

```
xauth: file /home/lounge/.serverauth.xxx does not exist
```
 and 
	
	



```
xauth: file /home/lounge/.xauthority does not exist
```
 or 
	
	



```
[...] bad display freebsd:0
```
I have both files in my directory  and two files .serverauth.708, .serverauth742


----------



## reslab (Jun 5, 2016)

delete all file .serverauth*


----------



## 0mp (Oct 7, 2016)

reslab said:


> delete all file .serverauth*



It doesn't help.


----------



## Juha Nurmela (Oct 7, 2016)

Try `sh -x /usr/local/bin/startx`, if it can pinpoint the error better.
The message you see might be just informational, and the real error is somewhere else. /var/log/Xorg.0.log maybe.

Juha


----------



## SirDice (Oct 7, 2016)

Thread split off from an unrelated issue.


----------

